
Top 3 Movies you have seen - sree_nair
Thought it would be interesting to know the Top 3 Movies seen by you. Selfish Interest to update  my online movie rental list.<p>My Top 3.<p>1. Pan's labrynth<p>2. Old Boy<p>3. children of heaven
======
sushi
1\. 2046 by Wong Kar Wai (Cantonese film) 2\. In the Mood for Love by Wong Kar
Wai (Cantonese film) 3\. Baraka by Ron Fricke (No story, no language, just
photography)

------
stevoo
1\. Moon 2\. Planer of the apes ( original ) 3.... ah too many to list ! 3+ )
Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind

Also the boy in the stripped pijamas is pretty good !

~~~
stevoo
new lines not working

~~~
RiderOfGiraffes
Read the formatting information. New lines don't create new lines, leave a
blank line to create a new paragraph.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/formatdoc>

------
rikthevik
1\. Lock, Stock, and Two Smoking Barrels

2\. Dazed and Confused

3\. Caddyshack

------
RiderOfGiraffes
There are loads, but these come immediately to mind:

1\. The Princess Bride

2\. The Fifth Element

3\. The Englishman Who Went Up A Hill But Came Down A Mountain

------
albahk
1\. The best of Youth. (Italian movie, 6 hours long, completely moving) 2\.
Empire of the Sun 3\. ...

------
ttrashh
1\. Raising Arizona

2\. Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas

3\. 12 Monkeys

------
joss82
1\. Pan's labyrinth

2\. Good Will Hunting

3\. Little Miss Sunshine

------
zppx
1\. Rashomon

2\. Apocalypse Now

3\. 12 Angry Men

------
og1
1\. Gladiator

2\. Heat

3\. Michael Clayton

------
BearOfNH
1\. Casablanca

2\. Chinatown

3\. The Maltese Falcon

They don't make 'em like they used to ...

